

The great airline scam of 2009 - ttjervaag
http://thedailyt.com/2009/09/the-great-airline-scam-of-2009/

======
colonelxc
In terms of actually checking bags, I'm not sure whether the old way or the
new way is better. It sometimes seems like the few staff members are pretty
spread thin when it comes to actually taking bags.

On the other hand, I normally travel with only carry on bags. There's often
little to no line at the "no baggage" check ins, which makes it a much faster
choice for getting through the airport.

Can anyone else confirm/deny these observations?

~~~
ttjervaag
I haven't seen a specific "no baggage" check-in point anywhere I've been, but
that sounds like a good idea.

I remember when the check-in machines first appeared they also printed your
baggage tags for you to stick around the handle yourself but they seem to have
moved away from this system for some reason. That seems to me something that
could speed up the drop-off.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
I almost invariably travel hand-luggage only, but I frequently find that I
can't check-in online because I have an "unusual passport."

Really annoying, especially when some airlines then charge for not having
checked in online.

